# Marina slim s10 filter gph



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone know the gph rating for the marina slim s10 filter when the flow is turned all the way down?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay well here's another question. Is it enough for a 5g betta only tank if it's turned all the way down?


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 13, 2012)

According to another forum, they had to contact hagen to get the gph...for a S10, it was 47.5 to 55gph. If you want to see it for yourself, google marina slim s10 gph. They had a lot of other information about the slim series too.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

CytoEric said:


> According to another forum, they had to contact hagen to get the gph...for a S10, it was 47.5 to 55gph. If you want to see it for yourself, google marina slim s10 gph. They had a lot of other information about the slim series too.


I actually saw that thread, but it seems like so much more of a difference from all the way down to all the way up. But then again I don't know much about water pressure...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It will still be fine for a 5 gallon as it obviously at least goes through 5 gallons an hour so it is fine. I have that filter in my 2.5 gallon and the outflow has bumps so it also slows down the current. If you put the water level to meet up with the ramp thing the current also slows down the current.


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 13, 2012)

I've read that the gph listed by manufacturers is with the filter run with no media in it (kind of like the way the EPA used to test mpg in cars by driving at like 45 mph, no AC, etc)...so it wouldn't surprise me if the actual amount pumped through was substantially less...and it'd make sense that with the flow turned down that even less would be pumped than you'd expect. I see it in my AquaClear too...so...short answer - who knows?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well when it is turned down all the way, it looks like a lot of fast drops...And I want it to do at least 17gph so that all the water in the tank goes through three times an hour...


----------

